# APPLE/BLUEBERRY BLEND



## NorthernWinos (Oct 28, 2008)

Finally juiced the last of the apples today...It was a long process...and...I don't know how many batches was done....But have lots of juice....






Wanting to stretch the Blueberry Wine that is now clearing I thought of making about 3 gallons of Apple Wine and blend in 1 gallon of the Blueberry Wine...Friends say their best wine is a blend of Apple and Blueberry....They use a can of Vintners Harvest Blueberry Fruit Base in their 5-6 gallon batch...[which probably is a good choice]

I mixed up the wine almost right from the steam juicer...did let most of it cool first...except of the juice that was to dissolve the sugar...that came right out of the steamer.






~~~~~~~~Apple/Blueberry [to be blended]~~~~~~~~~

~ 12 liters Apple Juice
~ 3 cans Frozen Apple Juice [to layer and boost the flavor]
~ 3 Campden tablets
~ 1 tsp Ascorbic Acid [this brought the acid up to a good reading, I think]
~ No Acid Blend...[at this time]
~ 2 tsp Liquid Tannin
~ 4# Sugar
~ No water...Juice to 3½ Gallons [or so] and S.G. 1.086

Tomorrow....
~ 1½ tsp Pectic Enzyme
~ 3 tsp Yeast Nutrient
~ 1½ tsp Yeast Energizer
~ K1-V1116 Yeast

I have always used EC-1118 yeast on the Apple Wines....Going to try the K1-V1116 yeast this time...

Is that a better choice?





Seems everyone thought that was a good choice when I mixed up the Apple/Jalapeño Wine and I had none on hand at that time....

This is fun making Jug Wines.....Lots of Car-Babies to take care of...






Edit: Changed the yeast to K1-V1116...so many numbers and letter....



*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Oct 28, 2008)

Juice looks really good, its my first time juicing and fermenting apples, hopefully something of the three or four batches turns out o.k. Might sparkle some of it.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 28, 2008)

You'll probably like them all. We mix apple juice with other fruits...like raspberry, crabapple, etc. 

Our **Sparkling** Apple Wine is our favorite...Very fresh.

The carbonated Apple Cider is also very nice....

So many options from one fruit.

Did you make a Cyser??? Am anxious to pitch the yeast and smell the difference from apple wine with sugar.


----------



## Waldo (Oct 29, 2008)

Looks great as usual NW...I would sugggest on your blend though that you try some small samples to make sure you will like the end result. I think you might like a blend more towards 1 gallon blueberry with about a half gallon or less of apple blended with it.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 29, 2008)

Oh, that small amount of apple???? Was hoping at least 50/50...?Or more apple than Blueberry...Oh well!

I was going to do ounces of each to try....did that with some other wine once, tried ounces of each wine, kept track of the ratios we liked....Then used quarts/gallons to mix the blend.

I was hoping to have more apple, but have to wait a long time to be able to try it. Will put away a gallon of the Blueberry at bottling and then go from there...


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 30, 2008)

Pitched the yeast last night into this Apple Wine and this morning it's going like crazy.....






.....


----------



## PolishWineP (Oct 30, 2008)

Northern Winos said:


> I was going to do ounces of each to try....did that with some other wine once, tried ounces of each wine, kept track of the ratios we liked....Then used quarts/gallons to mix the blend.




I love playing like that! It's also a great way to get lit!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 2, 2008)

This wine fermented very fast...
Was down to 1.004 this morning, so racked it to glass....






Lost it's delicate apple juice pink color, but these wines usually do turn out a clear yellow color.

Tasted very fizzy and apple flavor is very present.


----------

